# pkg and dependencies



## jimbo (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello,

Maybe this is a easy fix but I haven't found a way around this small but annoying problem. I use pecl-imagick, but its dependency is set to ImageMagick-nox11 which in turn depends on libwmf-nox11. Now the last dependency causes all kinds of trouble for me, well maybe just one, but annoying. So far I have built my own pecl-imagick but I was wondering if there exists some way I can set the dependecy for either pecl-imagick or so I can use the 'x11' variants? Basically I want to set the dependency for pecl-imagick to ImageMagick instead of ImageMagick-nox11.

Cheers, Jimmy


----------



## hukadan (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello,

Basicaly, the only solution would be to use ports instead of binary packages. If you look at the port description of graphics/pecl-imagick, you will see that there is a *X11* option set to *off*. By using ports you can enable this *X11* option and get what you want. I advise you to read the Using the Ports Collection chapter of the handbook (reading the whole chapter 5 would be even better). You can also have a look to the Building Packages with Poudriere chapter. The poudriere(8) method is the one I would recommand. If poudriere(8) is the way you want to go, kpa wrote a very nice and detailed Howto. In that Howto, he makes reference to a port.txt file where all the ports you want to build are listed. You can obtain the complete list of your (non-automaticaly) installed packages using the commad `pkg query -e '%a = 0' %o > port.txt`. Do not hesitate to post if you have other questions.

-- Edit --
I just realised that you did built your package.. In that case, I think enabling the* X11* option should do the trick.


----------

